# Baroque trumpet mouthpiece on a modern trumpet



## Graysen Winters

Hello all! Has anyone here tried a baroque trumpet mouthpiece on a modern trumpet? Just wondering.
(this is not a very serious thread)


----------



## Larkenfield

You can but it’s been known to cause hives. :trp:


----------

